# Watch this heartfelt cat movie!



## CatCleo (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey!! 

I recently watched A Street Cat Named Bob. It's based on a bestselling book about a busker and recovering drug addict whose life was transformed when he met a stray cat. It's a true story, and the cat in the film is actually the real Bob. He is so cute! You're gonna want to hug your furry friends after watching it. It's no longer in theaters, but I just pre-ordered mine on iTunes. It'll be out on 1/17! Please watch this film! I'm sure you'll love it as much as I do. It's so good! 

"Sometimes it takes nine lives to save one."


----------

